# pl znaczki na klawiaturze w xsach

## wodzik

kolejny dzien i kolejny problem  :) siedze nad tym od rana, ale za nic nie moge zmusic mojej klawiatury do  wyplucia jakiegokolwiek pl znaczka. kawalek xorga:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver    "keyboard"   

        Option    "CoreKeyboard"

        Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"   

EndSection      
```

posilkowalem sie miedzy innymi:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

i:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

w konsoli wsio dziala. no moze poza pl znaczkami w manach. zamiast nich sa krzaczki i wszelkie grzebanie w man.conf nie pomaga.

----------

## dziadu

Ja mam w xorg.conf coƶ takiego:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

        Driver          "evdev"

#       Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/event4"

#       Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

#       Option          "XkbKeycodes"   "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbModel"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbRules"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbSymbols"    "pl us"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#       Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection
```

To co w komentarzach to miałem dawniej, teraz nie używam bo wszystko działa. Ja bym polecił abyś zainteresował sie Option "XkbSymbols"  "pl" ale gwiazdki z nieba nie obiecuje. Byc moze konieczne okaze sie wywalenie Option    "XkbLayout" "pl".

Rafal

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaka wersja xow? Masz flage hal? Jak jakies relatywnie nowe xy to pewnie hal odpala evdeva do konfiguracji klawiatury, ustaw mu dobry plik fdi. U mnie evdev rozwalal klawiature dlatego w .xinitrc mam keybfix&

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % cat bin/keybfix 

#!/bin/sh

setxkbmap pl && \

xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
```

----------

## wodzik

no to niby dziala, ale jest troche nieeleganckie. nie idzie tego ustawic jakos ogolnie? bo np w wszelkiego rodzaju xdmach dalej nie moge wpisywac polskich znakow.

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz flage hal dla xorg-server ustawiona?

----------

## wodzik

mam, ale wylaczenie to jest obejscie. w ubuntu mam takie cos w logu od xsow:

```
[  172.920608] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[  172.920628] (**) bttv IR (card=34): xkb_model: "pc105"

[  172.920639] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

```

czyli idzie to gdzies ustawic. z tego co zdazylem poczytac chodzi o znalezienie odpowiedniego pliczku z regulami hala. probowalem kilku plikow z ubuntu i z paru forow, ale w sumie zaden nie dziala.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nikt Ci nie mowi bys wylaczyl hala dla xorga, czy Ty w ogole przeczytales moj pierwszy post w tym temacie (słowo klucz fdi)?

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi wrzuc do /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor i zmodifikuj tak jak chcesz.

upewnij sie ze xf86-input-evdev masz zainstalowany.

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Alternatywnym rozwiązaniem Twojego problemu może być również dodanie do "autostartu" polecenia 'setxkbmap pl'.

----------

## wodzik

przeciez pisze, ze szukalem po forach za odpowiednim pliczkiem fdi, i nic nie dzialalo. w akcie desperacji skopiowalem wszystkie pliczki fdi z ubuntu na ktorym wszystko dziala jak nalezy. dalo to taki efekt, ze domyslnie zamiast us ustawia de, co w sumie jest dosc dziwne, bo nigdzie w lokalach, ani konfigach nie mam zadnych wpisow dotyczacych jezyka niemieckiego. w dodatku czytalem sporo postow, w ktorych autorzy skarzyli sie, ze nie moga ustawic jezyka niemieckiego wlasnie  :) co do setxkbmap uzywam w tej chwili, ale jak wczesniej pisalem jest to nieeleganckie i nie dziala w xdm/kdm/gdm.

----------

## c2p

Przecież to nie ma prawa nie działać.

Skopiowałem domyślny plik 10-keymap.fdi do /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi, zmieniłem tylko jedną linijkę:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>
```

i działa.

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  USE="hal nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.0-r1  USE="hal -debug" 0 kB
```

W /etc/X11/xorg.conf nie mam ani jednej linijki odnośnie klawiatury.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wygenerowalem nowy config przez X -configure, dodalem tylko wsparcie dla control-alt-backspace i... evdev dziala, zmienilem z us na pl, restart hala i wszystko smiga jak powinno. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------

## xys

a u mnie:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"   

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

#    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

#    Option         "XkbVariant" "qwerty,winkeys"

EndSection
```

a usunięcie linji:

```
   Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
```

-brak polskich znaków

tylko ten komunikat przy starcie gnome - założyłe taki temat:Error activating XKB configuration

ma z tym jakiś związek

Ale po zmianie xorg-serwer pomógł temat:

xorg-server-1.5, evdev i polska klawiatura

----------

